# Parlante p audio c-15lf



## edwindj (Dic 12, 2015)

Buenas noches amigo del foro pues quiero sus opiniones acerca de un parlante marca p audio modelo c-15lf de 800 wattts rms, me gustaría saber que experiencia tienen con este parlante y que caja me pueden recomendar.


----------



## jorger (Dic 13, 2015)

edwindj dijo:


> Buenas noches amigo del foro pues quiero sus opiniones acerca de un parlante marca p audio modelo c-15lf de 800 wattts rms, me gustaría saber que experiencia tienen con este parlante y que caja me pueden recomendar.


La caja que se te puede recomendar es la que necesites para el uso que le vas a dar.  Y para eso tienes que medir los parámetros T/S. Aunque puedes tomar los que da el fabricante, pero lo mas recomendable es medirlos porque suelen ser algo distintos. Y después ponerte a simular con el Winisd.
Un saludo.


----------



## edwindj (Ene 4, 2016)

Aqui estan las fotos del parlante.


----------

